# 32cc Craftsman WeedWacker



## millersnme (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought a craftsman 358-799260 32cc weed wacker at a yard sale for $5 it would not start from what I could tell the carb was not getting gas... I bought a new primer becasue when I would push it in it would just stay in ... no gas in the bulb. I have tried to hook it up the same way it was but still no gas in the new one... I think the person who sold it to me tried to get it running and might have hooked it up wrong. there are two nipples on the primer bulb one bigger then the other and the only hose that comes from the gas tank to it fits but it seems to be a blow tube meaning when you push the primer bulb it is pushing air into the gas tank not filling the primer bulb. The second smaller hose coming from the tank if I hook it to the small nipple on the primber bulb it sucks gas into the primber bulb so that seems like it should be hooked there. The only bad news is there is a top and bottom nipple on the carb itself and if I have the two gas hoses hooked to the primer bulb nothing goes into the nipples on the carb. Can anyone tell me the proper way too hook up the fuel lines to the primer bulb and then what goes from the primer bulb to the carb and is it the top nipple of the carb or bottom. Thanks.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

small line goes from filter in tank to bulb, fat line returns excess fuel from carb back to tank


----------

